# Das Auktionshaus



## Fremder123 (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Da das Auktionshaus, erst recht durch die nahende Einführung des RMAH (laut Ingameinfo 15.06.), nach wie vor in aller Munde ist, möchte ich diesen Thread mal ganz diesem Element widmen. Wichtig: Wer bereits ein abgeklärter Spezialist in dessen Handhabung ist und müde lächelnd mit Millionen jongliert, wird nicht genötigt an dieser Stelle weiter beizuwohnen. Sollte es anderswo im Internet bereits so etwas geben, dann freut mich das. Schaden kann es hier sicherlich dennoch nicht. Die hier genannten Hinweise müssen nicht spektakulär sein, sondern einfach nur dazu dienen, dem einen oder anderen das "Shoppen" ein wenig zu vereinfachen. Ich will natürlich auch mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen.

*Tipp 1: Gutes Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis*

Wenn man so die Diskussionen in den Foren und Ingamechats verfolgt, klagen viele Spieler über exorbitante Preise für hochwertige Items. Diese sind oft sehr teuer (und gern auch überteuert) und für die große Masse an Spielern nahezu unerschwinglich. Das Suchen nach günstigerer Ware gestaltet sich dabei wie die Suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen und man klickt frustriert die Seiten durch. Nun ist es zwar nicht schwer, ein Säckchen Gold in Diablo 3 anzuhäufen, doch zweistellige Millionenbeträge auf dem Konto sind dennoch nicht ohne weiteres angehäuft.

Doch man kann sich auch passabel ausrüsten, ohne gleich Haus und Hof zu versteigern. Dazu beachte man in der AH-Suchmaske das Feld ganz rechts unten. Dort kann man eine maximale Sofortkauf-Summe eingeben, bspw. 200.000 Gold. Dann werden auch nur Items angezeigt, welche bis zu dieser Preisspanne eingestellt wurden. Idealerweise sollte man noch ein paar Spezifikationen hinzufügen (z.B. Waffe, Stufe 60) und voila, schon bekommt man eine übersichtliche Auflistung von Items bis zu diesem Preis. Dies sind natürlich in der Regel keine Spitzenitems mit absolut perfekten Werten, aber etwa für einen reibungslosen Übergang von Hölle zu Inferno Akt 1 sollten sie dennoch sorgen. Probiert es einfach mal aus, das funktioniert selbstredend auf allen Stufen. So offenbart sich das eine oder andere Schnäppchen, was ordentliche Werte zu einem vertretbaren Preis bietet.

*Tipp 2: Ubergear für Twinks und Späteinsteiger*

Wer gern mehr als eine Klasse spielt oder gerade erst mit D3 angefangen hat, kann mittlerweile schon im Midlevel auf Highend-Items zugreifen um etwa zügiger voranzukommen, Auktionshaus sei Dank. Wie das? Ganz einfach. Es gibt Items, welche zwar von den Werten her der jeweiligen Stufe entsprechen, aber in der Stufe welche benötigt wird um das Item anzulegen, verringert sind. Dies ist ein ganz normales Attribut zwischen den anderen. So kann man bspw. eine Stufe 60-Waffe bereits mit Stufe 48 tragen, weil die Stufenanforderung um 12 gesenkt ist. Damit wird man zum sprichwörtlichen "Onehit-Wonder" im aktuellen Geschehen.

Um solche Items zu finden wähle man in der Suchmaske das entsprechende Kriterium aus. Dieses findet man in den mittleren Scroll-Feldern, wo man mittels der vorgegebenen Attributsliste auswählen kann (also Vitalität, Krit usw.). WICHTIG: Die Suche geht vom eigentlichen Max-Level aus! Sucht man also eine 60er Waffe für einen Stufe 50-Char, so gibt man bei der Stufensuche auch 60 ein. Unten beim Attribut "Stufenreduziert" bzw. in das Feld hinter diesem dann die Zahl, um wieviel die Stufe reduziert werden soll (in dem Fall also eine 10). Hat man alles gewählt, gibt man in das Feld dahinter die gewünschte Stufensenkung ein, also etwa 14. Danach auf suchen und dann viel Spaß beim ausrüsten des Powertwinks. Hab meiner 44er DH heute morgen vor Arbeit erst eine 60er Armbrust mit 650 DpS gegönnt, die sie entspannt bis Inferno bringen dürfte. Ideal zu verbinden mit Tipp 1, da viele Items siebenstellige Summen kosten.

Natürlich verliert somit der Fakt des ständigen Ausrüstens etwas an Reiz, weil man den Slot lange Zeit nicht neu besetzen braucht, aber auch die Suche im AH hat ihren ganz eigenen Reiz.^^ Vielen Dank übrigens an Arosk, der diesen Kniff mal erwähnt hatte und mich überhaupt erst auf den Gedanken brachte.

So, mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein. Wer mag, kann gern ergänzen.


----------



## Darkhyper (15. Juni 2012)

Sehr schön geschrieben   . Mit den Stufenreduzierungen bin auch erst vor kurzen drauf gekommen . Ist echt genial das ganze   . LG


----------



## DeathDragon (16. Juni 2012)

Was du bei den Stufenanforderung vergessen hast. Diese werden derzeit noch falsch angezeigt im AH. Wenn ich beispielsweise einen Gegenstand für Stufe 60 Suche wird dort eine Waffe mit -7lvl aufgelistet. Suche ich nach einer Waffe der Stufe 53 wird diese Waffe jedoch nicht aufgelistet. Die Stufenanforderungen werden also bei dem Filter nicht dazugerechnet.


----------



## Darkhyper (18. Juni 2012)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Was du bei den Stufenanforderung vergessen hast. Diese werden derzeit noch falsch angezeigt im AH. Wenn ich beispielsweise einen Gegenstand für Stufe 60 Suche wird dort eine Waffe mit -7lvl aufgelistet. Suche ich nach einer Waffe der Stufe 53 wird diese Waffe jedoch nicht aufgelistet. Die Stufenanforderungen werden also bei dem Filter nicht dazugerechnet.



Da musst du einfach Stufenanforderung 53 angeben und bei Werten "Reduzierte Stufenanforderung" und daneben ins leere Feld den Wert 7 eingeben dann zeigt es dir den Spass an.


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Juni 2012)

So wars auch gemeint. Hab aber noch ein wenig im Text präzisiert, so sollte man gut hinkommen.


----------



## Caps-lock (11. Juli 2012)

Zum Thema Preisfindung:

Wenn ihr ein Item findet und es im AH vergleicht und dann seht das 1000000 Items für z.b. 10 Millionen drin sind, bei denen aber alle der Timer schon auf 2-3 Stunden Restzeit runter sind dann:
*trommelwirbel*
Hat kein Mensch diese Items gekauft, weil sie zu teuer sind...

Grade Waffen sind für unsagbare Unsummen im AH, die wohl kein Mensch bezahlen will.
Es gibt ein dutzend Seiten mit 1000 DPS Einhandwaffen, die einfach so auslaufen.


----------



## myadictivo (11. Juli 2012)

Darkhyper schrieb:


> Da musst du einfach Stufenanforderung 53 angeben und bei Werten "Reduzierte Stufenanforderung" und daneben ins leere Feld den Wert 7 eingeben dann zeigt es dir den Spass an.



level 60 und stufenanforderung -7 um für level 53 zu bekommen. maximale reduzierte stufenanforderung ist übrigens 18. also kann man sich mit 42 schon inferno zeug besorgen (hab mir gestern ne 1000dps waffe fürn monk geschossen @level 42^^)


----------

